# What do your tiels smell like?



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm guilty. I bird sniff.

Beaker smells like nothing really. Powder. Fluffy.

Jaid has an unusual scent of musty pumpkins. 

Let's just say, I sniff Jaid the most :rofl:


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm guilty too. I love the smell of them!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

My don't really smell like anything unless they have been eating veggies or when they get a bath they smell like wet dogs :rofl:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha! Serial sniffers! LOL!

Musty pumpkins???????????? hahahaha!

I sniff Skiddles all the time - but like Beaker she just smells like fluffy and stuff. She smells dusty when she is due for her shower. Then after her shower she just smells...beautiful. 

Oh I am surprised she doesn't stink of beans!!!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Guilty as charged  tommy and izzy have that musty smell lol gabi won't let me face near her lol


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

RexiesMuM said:


> My don't really smell like anything unless they have been eating veggies or when they get a bath they smell like wet dogs :rofl:


:rofl: yep they do smell like wet dogs after their bath before they dry off.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Then after her shower she just smells...beautiful.


Beautiful? Wet bird is enough to make a grown man cry. It stinks!!!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Candy's beak smells of corn, it's nice  Tony's feathers smell stronger, sort of musky I guess.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, obviously I'm sensing a pattern of tiels smelling like vegetables :lol:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Beautiful? Wet bird is enough to make a grown man cry. It stinks!!!


I meant once she dries off! LOL!
When she is wet she stinks!!


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Guilty!!!

Ziggy smells more dusty than Betsy. Betsy has a sweet smell to her dustiness - a bit different from other tiels I've sniffed. Sadly, Tommy lost his dusty smell when he lost his powder downs and powder - but hopefully he's getting that back! He had the good dusty tiel smell too.

Chucki smells super dusty, and it's also a warm sweet smell. Petey has a completely different smell - no dust, so just a feather smell, but Pionus also produce a must that is very sweet - fruity almost. I love bird sniffing


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Ooo-k, interesting thread we got here! LOL

I do notice a different scent between my boy Packie and girl Jessica. Could that scent differentiate their sex? Jess seems to have a heavier scent than Pac.

Tell me if you notice such differences with your M's and F's too


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

BirdyBuddy said:


> Ooo-k, interesting thread we got here! LOL
> 
> I do notice a different scent between my boy Packie and girl Jessica. Could that scent differentiate their sex? Jess seems to have a heavier scent than Pac.
> 
> Tell me if you notice such differences with your M's and F's too


Yes, I would say my female Betsy has a heavier scent than my male Ziggy. It has more of a ... light musky smell, whereas Ziggy just smells like tiel dust.


----------



## Zzzonked (Jul 13, 2013)

Thought I was the only one, I love the smell of cockatiels haha


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

ccollin13 said:


> Yes, I would say my female Betsy has a heavier scent than my male Ziggy. It has more of a ... light musky smell, whereas Ziggy just smells like tiel dust.


Thank you, Ccollin13 

I also notice my boy Pac's breath has no smell but Jessica's breath kind of smell like corn chips. 

I suppose they also distinguish sex amongst themselves by the scent. LOL, imagine the male saying to the female _"Mmm, your cornful smell is really turning me on, baby!"_


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

BirdyBuddy said:


> _"Mmm, your cornful smell is really turning me on, baby!_


I'm pretty sure that's how humans are attracted to each other as well :rofl:


I think birds can only sense pheromones though


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

LMAO, don't even get me going further on the subject of scent and sex, Lougirl! My mind has drifted way down into the gutter right now. hahaha!


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

I love the smell of Lucky, he smells like a brand new down jacket (and sense I'm a vegetarian this is a great replacement.) Skye kinda has a musky smell...


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh yes-wet tiel is nasty!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco has a strong smell, especially when he's nestled into my neck I can smell it the most. It's kind of musty and spicy, like a muted curry smell. It's really hard to describe but it's a really nice smell! H & H don't let me sniff them so I can't say what they smell like, haha.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i love how every couple of months we get another bird smell thread :rofl:

well i like Ollie's smell best. it's just warm and birdy - i dunno, it's hard to describe.
Bjorn doesn't smell as much - and he doesn't like being smelt. he kinda just smells clean.

and after the bath when they've dried they smell so clean


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya I didn't want to rehash it, but I was curious to see if anybody else had tiels that had unusual scents like Jaid :lol:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm not creative with naming my scents lol but musty pumpkin does sound interesting :lol:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Do I have the only tiel who doesn't smell bad when he's wet? Since reading about wet tiel smell I now make a point to smell Sunny after his bath and he doesn't have a bad smell.... Dry he smells powdery and musty, which I love and after he eats his cheerios he always has cheerio breath.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Sam....Sam smells like slightly burnt pancakes ._.

Blue...I don't want my nose eaten

Rupert and Roddy smell like perfume 

Humbug smells like gingerbread


----------



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

I cant quite explain what they smell like. They always smell sweet or clean and after showers they dont smell like wet dogs lol.


----------



## Carrie88 (Sep 20, 2013)

I think Zazu smells like potatoes lol


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*smell of birds*

That is a funny question! But yes, I have sniffed Bennie, too. He smells like feathers!  When he eats peanuts, I smell peanuts on his breath, but mostly I smell soft, warm feathers.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I smell warm powder!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I've sniffed my birds before but for the sake of the thread, I just ran to the kitchen and chased down Bird to give him a big sniff and he was all pissed. Mango was just kinda chirping like she knew I was already crazy.

But! They both have that warm powder type smell, for sure. Kinda similar to one another but for Mango, it's almost sweet smelling in a way but I wouldn't be able to describe the type of sweetness or be able to compare it to anything. Gotta love it though, it's just so familiar by now.

We need a support group. "Hi my name is [blank], and I... I'm a bird sniffer."


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

SoCalTiels said:


> We need a support group. "Hi my name is [blank], and I... I'm a bird sniffer."


Haha! My Strange Addiction: Bird Sniffer :lol:


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

SoCalTiels said:


> We need a support group. "Hi my name is [blank], and I... I'm a bird sniffer."


Forget Mom and Dad... the best part about going home to visit my family.... is being able to sniff the birds!!!


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey I got an idea, all you tiel sniffers!

I dare y'all to submit photos of you sniffing your tiel! LOL


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

um that means pictures of our profiles and noses  not fun!! lol


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Challenge accepted. SNIFF.
Mango just be chilling like "WTF you doing."


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Aww cmon ollieandme, be a good sport! LOL

Cheers, SoCalTiels! 

I'll do mine tonight when I get home, but here's one of me sniffing my budgie...


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

BirdyBuddy said:


> Hey I got an idea, all you tiel sniffers!
> 
> I dare y'all to submit photos of you sniffing your tiel! LOL


Challenge ACCEPTED!!!! Betsy put up with me JUST for the sake of this thread, LOL!!










.... which earned me a nibble on the nose!!!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Bahaha don't worry, I couldn't even get a picture with Bird. He wouldn't sit still long enough.

D'aw budgie sniff, BirdyBuddy! Too cute.
Collin, your picture is hilarious, oh man! "You gonna sniff me like that? Omnomnom."


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Kudos 4 Ccollin13!


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Oh my I thought I was the only one that thought she smelled like wet dog after her bath. That's so funny. Other than then I love the way he smells it is so unique I can't describe it but will never forget it now.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ahaha! Nice pictures guys. :rofl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

BirdyBuddy- you're so on. Now how to get a picture while sniffing at the same time!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Now how to get a picture while sniffing at the same time!


that's my problem  must be selfie time lol!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> that's my problem  must be selfie time lol!


Absolutely NO WAY I'm asking someone to take a picture of me sniffing my bird!! I'm on my own here!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

haha just ask your parents, "um can you take a photo of me smelling Jaid?" :rofl:


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Absolutely NO WAY I'm asking someone to take a picture of me sniffing my bird!! I'm on my own here!


Aww c'mon people, its not that hard! LOL

You can take a decent photo nowadays with a phone, or just have your spouse or a BF/GF take it for you. I'm sure they'll think its cute too. 

Don't be shy or worry about how you look. Its one of those things where even looking silly is actually cute!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm trying :lol: might have to enlist the little sister


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

"Just tiel sniffing"



































We win


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

OUTSTANDING, LOUGIRL! :clap:

You're both equally cute youngsters


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh it's great. pressures on for me


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

HAHAHAHA! I am so going to take a 'sniff pic' with Skiddles tonight. 
Thats so funny.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank gets sniffed multiple times a day
She smells like old corn chips and I love it


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry its a webcam pic but I did it


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, we have a lot of California sniffers - me included. I even sniff molted feathers. 

He smells like sweet dust.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah, Babypanda is another good sport. Kudos to you!


----------



## CamillaNygaard (Oct 15, 2013)

I "sniff" too ... Lol

All my birds smell unique. I like my Nimbus smell best. He smells kinda fluffy, I also have Limbo he often smells like cabbage, but I love "sniffing" him anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Props to BabyPanda for bird sniffing!~


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> Do I have the only tiel who doesn't smell bad when he's wet? Since reading about wet tiel smell I now make a point to smell Sunny after his bath and he doesn't have a bad smell.... Dry he smells powdery and musty, which I love and after he eats his cheerios he always has cheerio breath.


Nooo, my Joe smells gorgeous, wet or dry... If I'd had the choice, I'd leave my nose in his fluffyness... he smells like roasted peanut. I think I mentioned in another " smellythread"that if there would be some EAU DU TIEL available on the market, I'd use this instead of Coco Chanel..


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd bottle up the scent of tiel if I could.

Tiel No. 5
Or Summer's Evening Tiel


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Lol, great photos guys! 

I don't sniff Pip, but he is caged with a quail (it was two until Barbara beat Ian up big time.. T_T ) and, well, quails have a pretty strong scent that I haven't compared to anything yet. and Pip has probably taken that on a little.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> I'd bottle up the scent of tiel if I could.
> 
> Tiel No. 5
> Or Summer's Evening Tiel


Oh, Lougirl...


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

...Resniffed Sam, he smells like mothballs....


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My tiel has a light sweet melon scent... My conure smells like warm nothingness...lol


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Tisena said:


> ...Resniffed Sam, he smells like mothballs....


LOL!! I think that amused me way more than it should have!!


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not allowed to take a big sniff my birds  The truth is out! I'm allergic to birds... Lol. Shhhh.

But they are my favorite animal and I couldn't live without my babies <3

My husband says they smell dusty/powdery, or like wet dog after a shower lol.


----------

